

Easel: We've Added CSS Editing - mcolyer
http://blog.easel.io/blog/2013/02/04/weve-added-css-editing/

======
dools
It's good to see these types of services pop up because "loosely coupled web
services" has always been our design goal - ie. we never want to add features
into Decal, we'd much rather rely on a rich ecosystem to provide functionality
(eg. dropbox for files, wufoo for forms, easel for editing HTML etc.)

I'm really interested in how Easel could work with our CMS, which takes HTML
(with a few extra attributes) as input[1] - ping me on
iain@workingsoftware.com.au if you're interested in chatting.

[1]<http://www.decalcms.com/tour/>

------
jtreminio
This is awesome! Our company allows customers to create templates using
editors like CuteEditor and Redactor, but this would absolutely blow those
options away!

Will keep an eye out for 3rd party integrations in the future!

------
vinothgopi
Woohoo! I loved the site but felt limited by the fact that I couldn't just
"edit-source" and fix things. It's great that this feature is finally in.

~~~
mcolyer
Thanks! Noted on the ability to edit the source directly.

------
ollysb
Having just seen the subtlepatterns bookmarklet it would be awesome if you had
a subtlepatterns available in your background picker.

~~~
mrbogle
I (cofounder of Easel) really want to add this at some point. There are these
transparent versions of many of the patterns here:
<http://halgatewood.com/150-transparent-subtle-patterns/> It's really neat to
be able to apply the pattern then color it. Especially in the case of the
argyle pattern.

------
lquist
'Since the web is viewed in a browser, we believe it should be built in one
too.'

Wait, why?

~~~
mcolyer
We strongly believe that the only way to know what something we really look
like is to work in the medium in which it will be ultimately be presented in.

Anything less will just be an approximation of the final product.

~~~
sgdesign
Well, I can't really agree with this. Filming a movie and viewing a movie are
two completely different experiences and take place in completely different
environments, even if the medium is the same.

What you're saying would be like saying all movies should be filmed in
cinemas… I think using the browser's rendering engine is great, but there's no
reason why we necessarily need to create websites in _actual_ browsers.

In fact I think the main weakness of apps like Easel compared to, say,
Photoshop, is precisely the fact that they run in the browser and don't feel
as fast and responsive as a native desktop app.

~~~
daleharvey
The analogy doesnt really hold up considering how much time/money have been
invested in making realistic previews available on cameras, that is the entire
point of an slr.

Being inside a browser does not equate to slow, and using photoshop as an
example pretty much proves that point.

------
outdooricon
I've been using Easel for a month now, and I can honestly say it's awesome!

------
ollysb
Zoom to fit would be very much appreciated on my 15inch laptop screen.

~~~
mrbogle
It does actually do this. Do you want the demo document's to zoom? If the
document wont fit in the viewport on load, it will zoom. Also, if the document
is really small, it will zoom in to fit on load.

~~~
ollysb
Hmm, at the default zoom level when the page loads the flyouts from either
side partially cover the page. What I was looking for was a zoom option in the
View menu that zoomed the page to fit exactly between the two flyouts when
they're open.

BTW I'm incredibly impressed, been looking for something that my girlfriend
could use as she's just moving into web design. Muse was pretty
disapointing(to say the least). I can see this being a much practical
solution. Having seen how good it is I can see myself using it as my go to
tool for at least prototype designs.

~~~
mrbogle
We dont take the sidebars into account on the viewport calculation :/. We've
been thinking a bit about how to make it better on small screens.

That's great to hear. If you have any questions/concerns, etc. as you get
deeper into it, shoot me an email: ben@easel.io. I'm here to help.

------
ambiguator
Peace out Dreamweaver.

